# Corsair H70 Lüfter



## KillerCroc (10. Mai 2011)

*Corsair H70 Lüfter*

Hey 

Ich nutze zur Zeit 2 Enermax Apollish Vegas, aber die sind nicht gerade die leisesten auch wenn sie mit 1900- 2000 Umdrehungen gut kühlen
Welche Lüfter sind noch zu empfeheln ? 
Noiseblocker PL2 kommen für mich nicht in Frage, da sie schwarz sind, nicht optisch in mein System passen, auch wenn sie leise sein sollen ^^

Habe die Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM entdeckt
Drehzal: 500 - 1.200 U/Min
Airflow: 45,04 - 90,08 m³/h
Laufstärke: 8 - 14 dB(A)
die wohl schön leise sein sollen, nur jetzt ist meine Frage, kühlen die besser als die 

Enermax Apollish Vegas 
Lautstärke: Min. 16 dB(A)
Drehzahl: 800 - 2.000 U/Min
Airflow: 56,51 - 143,72 m³/h

Muss man auf den Airflow achten ? bzw. sagt der Airflow etwas über die Kühlleistung ? 
Oder habt ihr andere Vorschläge (wenn es geht weiße Lüfter oder Lüfterblätter) ?


----------



## Aîm (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Lüfter*

der airflow ist ein maß für die durch den lüfter durchgeschobene luft pro stunde, ergo ist der airflow ein maß für die kühlleistung, da dieser die abführung der wärme am radiator begünstigt.

oder kurz: ja, weil die einen höheren airflow haben.

€:
die angabe des airflows bei deinem vorschlag scheint aber laut mindfactory falsch angegeben zu sein.
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p671559/pid/geizhals


----------



## KillerCroc (10. Mai 2011)

Also lohnt es sich nicht, von den Enermax Apollish Vegas auf die Enermax Cluster zu wechseln ?

Kennst du andere die, die gleiche/bessere Kühlleistung haben und nicht gerade so extrem laut sind ?

ENERMAX.DE - Apollish Vegas

Auf der offiziellen Enermax Seite steht ebenfalls 56,51 ~ 143,72 Airflow

dann hat Mindfactory falsche Daten stehen


----------



## Aîm (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Lüfter*

tut mir leid, bin kein silent-fanatiker, deswegen interessiere ich mir nur für die maximale kühlung um jeden preis und da hätte ich einen lustigen kandidaten:
Scythe Ultra Kaze 120x38 3000U/m
hier ein vid, das die lautstärke zeigt:
YouTube - Scythe Ultra kaze 3000rpm

wenn dir ein rasenmäher unter dem tisch nix ausmacht, dann dürfte es wohl passen ;D

(wer was stärkeres als 130 cfm bei 120mm gefunden hat, bitte posten)


----------



## KillerCroc (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Lüfter*

@ Aim

krass sind die laut  aber ich suche das Gegenteil

normalerweiße bin ich KEIN Silent-Fanatiker! Nur langsam fallen mir die Enermax Vegas Lüfter etwas nagtiv von der Geräuscheentwicklung auf, kann aber auch an der H70 Pumpe liegen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Lüfter*

Also ich hab auf meiner H70 zwei Scythe Sleapstrim 1900RPM drauf die mit einer Lüftersteuerung auf 1200RPM gedrosselt sind. Super leise und die Kühlleistung reich auch locker aus. Gibt aber von Scythe auch direkt welche mit 1200RPM oder die be quiet Silent Wings sind einer der leisesten die du kaufen kannst.


----------



## KillerCroc (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Lüfter*

Wenn du die hier meinst : Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12M - 1200rpm
dann kommen die für mich leider nicht in Frage, da der Airflow: max. 68,54 CFM ist und jetzt habe ich ja ca. 143 ..
dann macht es eher keinen Sinn überhaupt zu wechseln, weil in jedem Fall die Kühlleistung darunter leidet...

dein 1900er http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...mm-SY1225SL12H-P-High-RPM-PWM-Fan::15049.html
wäre perfekt (Airflow 184), wenn er unter 1900 nicht so laut wäre 7,5 - 37 dB(A)


----------



## Aîm (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Lüfter*



KillerCroc schrieb:


> @ Aim
> 
> krass sind die laut


 dafür haben die aber auch einen mehr als doppelt so großen airflow wie deine aktuellen und sind immernoch fast doppelt so stark wie deine geplanten ^.^
aber die slipstreams (1900er) kann ich wegen dem was ich bisher über sie gehört habe auch empfehlen. kommen "recht nah" an den kaze rann (110 cfm), bei deutlich leiserem betrieb.



KillerCroc schrieb:


> Wenn du die hier meinst :  Caseking.de  » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12M -  1200rpm
> dann kommen die für mich leider nicht in Frage, da der Airflow: max. 68,54 CFM ist und jetzt habe ich ja ca. 143 ..
> dann macht es eher keinen Sinn überhaupt zu wechseln, weil in jedem Fall die Kühlleistung darunter leidet...


 
hier hast du einen denkfehler:
cfm =/= m³/h

da liegt noch ein faktor dazwischen. ich google fix mal wie hoch er ist

€: wikipedia ist toll!

1cfm = 1,699 m³/h


----------



## Uter (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Lüfter*

Die Silent Wings (nicht Pure) sind wegen ihrem Rahmen nicht für Radis geeignet. 

Bei Radiatoren kommt es mehr auf den Druck als auf den Durchsatz an. Außerdem sollte man sich nicht auf Herstellerangaben verlassen (v.a. bei dB).

@ mods:
Ist es nicht langsam an der Zeit eine eigene Abteilung für Kompaktkühlungen zu erstellen?


----------



## KillerCroc (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Lüfter*

@ Aim

oh ok das habe ich übersehen  kenne mich mit den Zahlen etc. nicht so aus

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm
wie sieht es mit denen aus ? Airflow: 85,5 m³/h stimmen? dann wäre die um einiges schlechter als die Enermax

Kann man die Lüfterblätter eigentlich auch abmachen (BeQuit) ? Dann könnte ich sie weiß lackieren ^^ damit es optisch passt, wollte ja eigentlich keine komplett schwarzen

@ Uter

Gute Frage ! Weil oft Fragen bezüglich der Corsair H50/H60/H70 kommen ! wäre ich auch dafür


----------



## Aîm (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Lüfter*



KillerCroc schrieb:


> Kann man die Lüfterblätter eigentlich auch abmachen (BeQuit/Scythe)? Dann könnte ich sie weiß lackieren ^^ damit es optisch passt, wollte ja eigentlich keine komplett schwarzen


würde ich nicht empfehlen, weil das die leistung und das rotationsverhalten beeinträchtigen kann.




KillerCroc schrieb:


> @ Uter
> 
> Gute Frage ! Weil oft Fragen bezüglich der Corsair H50/H60/H70 kommen ! wäre ich auch dafür


 und vergiss die konkurrenz nicht (z.b. antec mit dem 920 als "verbesserte" h70)


----------



## KillerCroc (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Lüfter*

@ Aim

Ok danke


wird also schwer werden andere Lüfter für die H70 zu finden, die leiser sind.
Aber was ist mit der selben Kühlleistung+Lautstärke, nur weiß oder weiß/schwarz ?


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Lüfter*

hab auch denn H70 betreibe diesen mit diesen Lüfter 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ueller-pc-3714-picture402298-beschreibung.jpg
ich hoffe ihr könnt es sehn! die dinger sind sau leise!
im ganzen sieht das dann so aus!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ueller-pc-3714-picture402299-beschreibung.jpg


----------



## KillerCroc (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Lüfter*

@ Aim 

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM - 120mm White LED ist der nur minimal schlechter oder deutlich (Als meine jetzigen Enermax Vegas)?

@ Mortox

nein ich sehe dein Bild nicht. Welche Lüfter hast du denn verbaut ?


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Lüfter*

Jetz müsste es gehn! Gehts?


----------



## KillerCroc (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Lüfter*

Nein weiterhin nicht. Beide Links gehen nicht


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Lüfter*

hab meine bilder jetz öffentlich gemacht! was kann ich noch tun mit ihr die sieht? bin noch net so vertraut mit der einstellung
sorry! gehts jetz? sorry das ich euch grade im weg steh möchte dennoch mein senf dazu geben!


----------



## Uter (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Lüfter*

Das 2. seh ich. Es sind Noiseblocker Multiframe. Tolle Lüfter, sind mitunter die besten am Markt und sehen auch noch sehr gut aus. 
Eine günstigere Alternative sind die Noiseblocker Black SilentPro.


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Lüfter*

das bild müsste auch gehen jetz!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ueller-pc-3714-picture402298-beschreibung.jpg


----------



## KillerCroc (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Lüfter*

Die Bilder sehe ich zwar immer noch nicht aber dank Uter's Beitrag habe ich mal geguckt wie die Werte so sind.
Endlich mal ein Lüfter mit mehr Airflow, nur kommt trotzdem nicht an die Enermax Apollish Vegas ran.

Der z.B Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series M12-P 
ist bei 2000 Umdrehungen 29 dB(A) laut und das ist natürlich lauter als die Enermax Vegas Lüfter und erreicht nur 133 m³/h

Ich denke ich werde bei meinen jetzigen bleiben


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Lüfter*

komishch hab alle settings grade noch mal gemacht alles auf öffentlich und albums nur an registrierte user anzeigen was soll ich den noch alles ändern? bei mir gehen die bilder voll kann mir da jemand mir weiterhelfen?

*KillerCroc@ es gibt 3verschiedliche versionen 

*


----------



## KillerCroc (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Lüfter*

@ Mortox

die 3 Versionen (3 von der S-Serie, andere sehe ich keine) habe ich bei Caseking gesehen und mein genannter war der beste davon, andere haben 124 Airflow oder niedriger


----------



## Uter (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Lüfter*



KillerCroc schrieb:


> Der z.B  Noiseblocker  Multiframe S-Series M12-P
> ist bei 2000 Umdrehungen 29 dB(A)  laut und das ist natürlich lauter als die Enermax Vegas Lüfter und  erreicht nur 133 m³/h





Uter schrieb:


> Bei Radiatoren kommt es mehr auf den Druck als auf den Durchsatz an. Außerdem sollte man sich nicht auf Herstellerangaben verlassen (v.a. bei dB).


 
dB-Angaben sind willkürlich und der Durchsatz nicht sehr aussagekräftig bei Radiatoren...

@ Mortox:
[klugsche****-Modus] Es gibt 5 120er Versionen. [/klugsche****-Modus]


----------



## KillerCroc (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Lüfter*

@ Uter

Ok^^

Meine Frage lautet : wieviel schlechter ist der Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM - 120mm White LED zu dem Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Apollish Vegas UCAPV12A-S 120mm - silver

ich schmeiße noch einen dritten in die Runde, weil er optisch in mein "neues" System passen würde :
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic F12 Lüfter- 120mm

Wo gehen Welten auseinander und bei welchem ist die Kühlleistung nur minimal schlechter ?
Lautstärke erstmal egal


----------



## Uter (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Lüfter*

Warum willst du die Lüfter tauschen? (Hab nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen)
Wie schnell lässt du die Apollish drehen? 
Die Cluster verlieren durch ihren HALO-Rahmen bei saugendem Betrieb etwas an Leistung (aber deutlich weniger als die Silent Wings USC/PWM).
Warum nicht den?


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Lüfter*

ok mits mal vorwerts geht hab die lüfter drauf (M12-S3HS) & (M12-S2) sind sau leise ,naja warum das net ging mit denn bildern weis der geier!

die Corsair Lüfter die beim H70 dabei sind ,sind sau schlecht! hab die direkt gegen die noiseblocker getauscht! also ich vertseh denn jungen!


----------



## KillerCroc (10. Mai 2011)

Warum ? Weil die mir etwas zu laut sind (kann aber auch an der H70 Pumpe liegen) 
und weil ich alle Lüfter wechseln werde, zu weißen. Dann passt das Silber nicht mehr ganz ^^

96 Airflow ? Ist der etwa gleich wie die Apollish ?

Ich lasse die Apollish Vegas mit 2000 Umdrehungen drehen, niedriger bringt mir nix, brauche die Kühlleistung 

@ Mortox

1. Habe ich die org. Lüfter schon lange ausgetauscht, und habe zur Zeit Enermax Apollish Vegas Lüfter drauf, will aber optisch(neue sollte weiß sein) und von der Lautstärke wechseln, 
nur die Kühlleistung soll nicht darunter leiden, was sich aber als schwer herausstellt. Weswegen ich bei den alten bleiben werde/muss

2. Bin ich kein Junge sondern weiblich


----------



## Uter (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Lüfter*

Du brauchst 2000rpm? Damit kann ein Lüfter mit 1400rpm natürlich nicht mithalten. Dann bleiben doch nur die Multiframe. 
Wie viel V gibst du deinem i7? Lässt du die Lüfter ein- oder ausblasen? Was für Gehäuselüfter hast du?

Dreh mal die Vegas so weit runter wie dir die Lautstärke passt und erzähl wie viel rpm sie dann haben...


----------



## KillerCroc (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Lüfter*

Naja ich habe es mit weniger Umdrehungen noch nicht ausprobiert, aber kann nicht gerade besser sein ^^
VCore hat er mit 3,8 Ghz - 1.26V also nicht gerade hoch, oder wie siehst du das ?

ausblasen lass ich die H70

Zur Zeit habe ich nur 3 Case Lüfter drin :
2 x 120mm Noctua NF-P12-1300
1 x 120mm Corsair Orig. Lüfter

Will aber wiegesagt komplett wechseln (weiße und wenn es geht leisere) wie 3 Arctic F12 Lüfter- 120mm für den Deckel und 2 14er von BeQuiet

Video von meinem System :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihWAIHP5nBg


----------



## Uter (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Lüfter*

So viel ist das nicht. 
Wie hoch sind deine Temps unter Volllast?


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Lüfter*

dein system passt schon! aber gib dir mal ein tip wenn ich darf! Optik schön und gut aber an deiner stelle würde ich die Noiseblocker holen oder wenn du optik willst dann würde ich die hier holen sprich farbe lila! 
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...s-Duo-UCTVD12A-Fan-120mm-blue-red::15705.html


----------



## KillerCroc (10. Mai 2011)

Sommer : 100% Auslastung (Bench) hat die CPU : schon 65-67°C gehabt (wohne im Dachgeschoss, d.h hohe Zimmertemp =( )
Aber in Games eher 50-60°C

Winter waren die Temps : 40-55°C in Games

vllt normal für 3,8 Ghz oder zu hoch ?

@ Mortox 

ja die Optik ist so ne Sache i know ^^
hab aber vor einen "weißen/silbernen Mod" zu machen, was die Lüfter und Beleuchtung angeht
Und ne ganz schwarze H70 sieht nicht so ansprechend aus, wie weiße Lüfter auf dem Radi

du meinst lila h70 lüfter und rest weiß ? meinste das sieht gut aus ? ^^


----------



## Uter (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Lüfter*

Die Temps passen und könnten sogar noch etwas höher sein/niedrigere Drehzahlen. Die Sensoren sind eh nicht so genau.
Lass die Lüfter der H70 einblasen und drossel die Lüfter bzw. kauf die Noiseblocker Multiframe PWM.


----------



## KillerCroc (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Lüfter*

Ok ich werde mal schaun was ich machen werde
Danke für die viele Zeit die du/ihr geopfert habt ^^

@ Mortox lass uns privat weiter schreiben, denn Optik etc. gehört hier in den Thread nicht mehr rein ^^


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Lüfter*

also lila ist geschmacksache, dachte mir mal so neben bei ja warum net! hihihi , was willst du denn modden? dein ganzes system oder nur was mit dem H70 zutun hat?


----------



## KillerCroc (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Lüfter*

Wiegesagt alle Lüfter und Beleuchtung, aber "modden" würde ich es nicht bezeichnen, nur das allgemein eine gute Farbzusammenstellung herrscht

schreiben wir privat weiter ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Lüfter*

@Croc:
Stelle bitte die Doppelposertei ein.


----------



## KillerCroc (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Lüfter*

@ Moderator

Mach ich ! Das Thema hier ist sowieso erledigt


----------

